# Corner Tank Build Thread



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Recently started on a new build in a corner tank we have. We actually drove nearly four hours to get the tank only to have the woman who was selling it give it to us for free! It blew our minds and restored some of our faith in humanity.

For this build we decided to go with cork bark pieces + GS + drylok for the background and an eggcrate false bottom. We got the AMAZING cork bark pieces from guppygal. 

The tank with PVC supports and our beautiful dog in the background:









The cork pieces from guppygal and some cork tubes:









A mockup of the plan:


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Next we started with the background. We did go ahead and use black silicone on the back walls of the tank to help the GS stick. I know there's some debate about whether or not it's necessary but I've found it to be helpful, especially when using the black pond GS.

One side:









Both sides + tubes:


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Next I painted the background with drylok (actually I used a different name brand of the exact same stuff sold by Menards). My first coat was a darker brown and then a few hours later I followed that up with a coat of darker grey. I chose to do the second coat after the first coat was partially dry but not completely so. That allowed for some pooling and smearing together and made for more of a natural look to my eye.

Also placed some rocks to cover the eggcrate and also filled in some of the holes in the cork tube with GS.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Last night we started planting it! Mostly just broms at this point but will be slowly filling it out in the next few weeks. Some tropical moss from Josh's Frogs should be here today or tomorrow. I also have a couple of 'show' broms on order from TropicalPlantz to take that prime middle spot in the rear cork tube. VERY open to suggestions on what plants might make good additions!


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

I like it. Make sure to include at least some leaf litter...the moss and plants will fill in the rest eventually.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

zcasc said:


> I like it. Make sure to include at least some leaf litter...the moss and plants will fill in the rest eventually.


Thanks! We have plenty of leaf litter, just haven't put it in yet. Right now the tank is pretty brom heavy so we're looking to add some variety but not quite sure just what yet. Should be fun figuring it out! We've got at least 2-3 months before any inhabitants so there should be plenty of time to have things grow in and get isos/springtails established.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive always been a fish person and never really liked corner tanks - but Ive always wanted to do a viv in one. I think they are great for that. 

Looking forward to seeing it grow in some.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

You did an amazing job on your build. I love all the cork bark.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet!!! I love the tank and the lay out - the added depth of the tank gives it such a nice look. Can't wait to see future updates


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good! Agreed...think the corner tanks are cool for vivs. Hoping to get a 30 gallon corner setup in the next week or so from a friend as a small viv.

-Chris


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a really nice, very elegant looking viv you've created so far! Looking forward to seeing it bed in!


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

sick tank man, frogs should have a field day in there!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice! And your dog really is beautiful.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks all! I will be sure to keep updating with photos as new things go in and whatnot. I did receive a whole bunch of moss today so that will be going to. After that I'm stuck waiting until more plants arrive before I can do much of anything else. I'm having a custom glass top made and working behind the scenes on circulation but nothing particularly exciting there.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

As an update, here's a new tank photo with some moss and leaf litter added. These are just leaves from the yard. I know they'll break down a lot faster than the normal leaves I use for leaf litter (which are currently in a ziplock bag in my basement) but I figure that while I'm getting isos and springs established that a little extra breakdown can't really be a bad thing, right?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

MrBiggs said:


> As an update, here's a new tank photo with some moss and leaf litter added. These are just leaves from the yard. I know they'll break down a lot faster than the normal leaves I use for leaf litter (which are currently in a ziplock bag in my basement) but I figure that while I'm getting isos and springs established that a little extra breakdown can't really be a bad thing, right?



I assume you baked the leaves prior to adding them right?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

cschub13 said:


> I assume you baked the leaves prior to adding them right?


Boiled, then baked.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

MrBiggs said:


> Boiled, then baked.



Even better! Tank looks really good too! I might have missed it but where did you purchase the moss from?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

cschub13 said:


> Even better! Tank looks really good too! I might have missed it but where did you purchase the moss from?


Josh's Frogs. I actually ordered way more than I needed. Guess I'll just have to build another tank to use it in...


----------



## Big Sigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice looking viv!


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Great looking viv, is that the moss Josh's sells in a bag that is dry?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

NM Crawler said:


> Great looking viv, is that the moss Josh's sells in a bag that is dry?


Yep.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice, was wondering how well it took. Thanks


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome build cant wait to see it with the inhabitants


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Great looking cork build, love the fallen cork tube with the moss, I feel its done very well.
I also cant wait to see it with inhabitants and updates as it fills out with plants.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I decided that I wanted a little something extra and so I have added an ultrasonic humidifier to create a fog look once a day or when I want to show it off to friends or family. I managed to find a small personal humidifier at Wal-greens and so far I'm thrilled with it. Very small footprint so it's easy to store and the outlet for the vapor is extremely easy to attach pipe and tube to as well. Will post photos of that after the glass top is finished.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Which moss is that from Josh's (shag, mood, sheet)?


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Nath514 said:


> Which moss is that from Josh's (shag, mood, sheet)?


Sheet: Sheet Moss (1 gallon) - Live Moss | Josh's Frogs


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

As an update, I got the glass for the custom top back today. It's a perfect fit (not that there really should have been any doubt I suppose) and so now all I need to do is figure out exactly how I'm going to screen the front portion and then order a 1/4" living hinge to put it all together.

I also made a decision on lighting and purchased a 24" Exo Terra hood along with three 13w Jungle Dawn LEDs. The hood is here (Amazon Prime, I think I love you) and the bulbs should be here Friday or Saturday. Once all that's done I just have a couple more plants to add and it'll be ready for inhabitants after we return in January from our holiday trip.

Pictures will follow when the LEDs get here.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, that is a very impressive built! Love the use of moss and broms.. Background is truly amazing..


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Just wanted to post an updated FTS:


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Great job on the viv.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks incredible now! Glad I subscribed to this!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this viv...great job!


----------



## amazonangel (May 6, 2011)

Looks good, I've always wanted to set-up a bowfront viv


----------



## amazonangel (May 6, 2011)

And that Brom in the middle is a beautiful specimen


----------

